# What anti-virus do you use?



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 31, 2011)

This isn't about which anti-virus is better.  I just want to know which ones are most popular on TPU.

(Sorry if I missed any.)


----------



## Israar (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Malwarebytes only to clean Malware and other infections from suspect computers, as for an actual protection service, I tend to use MSE as stated by Undead46. Microsoft Security Essentials is free like with a few others on your list, although it's light and very effective, if I had to pay for protection I'd stick with Norton Internet Security, as of which is on my partners netbook 

--Lee


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2011)

I use MSE at home. Free and good.
@SF2 : We got your report, feel free to thank Erocker for adding it.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 31, 2011)

i use Microsoft Security Essentials because im worth it (and it makes my skin all hydrated and shit)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 31, 2011)

Nod32 64 bit.


----------



## human_error (Mar 31, 2011)

I have MSE running constantly as it's free, lightweight and does a very good job. I also run a monthly sweep with malwarebytes just in case something got past MSE (nothing has yet but no AV is perfect).

**edit**

I would love to see if we have any old polls of this type from before MSE launched to see if Microsoft have taken a decent chunk out of the paid for AV software companies or if it has made people use AV who ordinarily would not have used any.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2011)

MSE the only one for me !


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2011)

I used Avast, but then MSE came along...


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm on month 7 of not using any anti-virus software. No problems to report, however I will be doing an O/S reinstall this weekend. Before I do that I'm going to install and run Avast to see if anything pops up.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm on month 7 of not using any anti-virus software. No problems to report, however I will be doing an O/S reinstall this weekend. Before I do that I'm going to install and run Avast to see if anything pops up.



was wondering if that was your pc on that botnet i set up !


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2011)

I've used Avast and AVG and never had problems but there were always some things that were a bit of a nuisance.
Then MSE came along (as BP said) and I'm sold.
It's lightweight, doesn't nag much and the downloads are light on my connection.
It's now what I recommend for people who inquire about free AV software.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 31, 2011)

NOD32 for the longest time, now MSE as it's free and seems to do as good a job


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 31, 2011)

its kinda like car insurance, you only really need it when you crash.... you can have the best in the world, but its completely useless till you need it!... do you really need it? well thats up to you and youre careless/carefull browsing/wanking habits... though if you could have not so good car insurance for free would you still pay for it?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Zonelabs Extreme Security.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2011)

I just switched from AVG free to Avast and am pleased so far with the results.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 31, 2011)

AVG is too bloated these days and the free version just spams you with that damn advertisement beneath it trying to get you to buy the full product.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 31, 2011)

Used to be with KIS, license expired, went with MSE! Never looked back!


----------



## makwy2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Norton 360, going into my second year now.  Perfectly happy!

@SF2 It is spelled *Kaspersky* - I know the "spelling police/nazi" label I am about to be hit with, I just see misspelled things and like to point them out from time to time


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 31, 2011)

I know Norton was a joke on XP. When I got Internet Security for free with my board it was quite a refresh from McAfee.

I'll also take Norton over MSE. MSE may catch virus and such, but only after they get on the pc. Norton IS (every time too) catches them before that. MSE will not catch redirects either but Norton IS does. (both from multiple personal experiences)

I know Norton slows down boot up and people complain about that but I'll take that over crap getting on to my system. I will not do just an antivirus anymore. The minimum I'll pay for protection is a firewall. Also just as a note, my dad is parinoid to the hilt when it comes to virus, worms, and trogans. He runs at least two antiviruses and a firewall. Example: On a Vista system I made for him ~ 3 years ago, he uses Norton IS, Webroot antivirus, and (initially) Zone Alarm free firewall. In that time, not more then twice has Webroot caught (tracking cookies) something that Norton did not. Also as a note (regardless of my constant suggestions) both my parents always use IE.

Both me and my dad used to use the free stuff. My dad would get some antivirus when he could get it cheap/free after a rebate. After a couple of experiences with Norton IS I got with board, my dad found someone on eBay selling keys (legitimately) for Norton IS and got a 2 year one for ~$10 for 3 PCs. They still pop up from time to time if you pay attention to eBay if your wanting to get something more then the free stuff without the price that comes with them.

That's my experience.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 31, 2011)

Aww, you put in MSE after I already voted "Other." ;(


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> AVG is too bloated these days and the free version just spams you with that damn advertisement beneath it trying to get you to buy the full product.



Never bugged me about the ads, I just thought it was time for a change.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2011)

Im still using Kaspersky. but Im using it as part of the full Internet security package, not just the AV.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 31, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Never bugged me about the ads, I just thought it was time for a change.



I hate being slapped in the face with ads telling me to buy the full product. If I wanted the full product I would have gotten it.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 31, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> He runs at least two antiviruses and a firewall.


Isn't that ill-advised?  Assuming both the antiviruses are the active kind (the ones that constantly run in the background), they might conflict and cause problems.  Dunno though.


Undead46 said:


> Aww, you put in MSE after I already voted "Other." ;(


I have an illustrious history of not researching my polls enough.  In my best games of 2010 thread I missed like 5 games. 

I should probably do more googling before posting . . . Also, it's damned annoying that I can't edit my own polls.  I'm relying on the charity of the mods to clean up the mess I make.


makwy2 said:


> It is spelled Kaspersky


Oi!


----------



## Melvis (Mar 31, 2011)

Comodo for Firewall, its the best

Avast for Virus protection, its free and is better then Norton lol

Malwarebytes to scan for malware on customers computers etc


----------



## Thassodar (Mar 31, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Nod32 64 bit.



Right there with you.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 31, 2011)

I use McAfee Antivirus Plus, because it is cheap (3 installs for 25EUR a year, after allowing my father to use one of the installs I got a few euros back from) and works good. Light and with good detection rates, in case of possible false positives I let Malwarebytes give a second opinion.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 31, 2011)

Is Malwarebytes technically considered an AV? 

Just asking...


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Is Malwarebytes technically considered an AV?
> 
> Just asking...


Definitely.  The pay version is a full antivirus suite along the lines of the other "active" software in the list.

The free version just doesn't run automatically or have the "active" aspect.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 31, 2011)

I assume it is, though it is not an real-time one (real-time: running along in the background, like McAfee, Norton etc.)

*Edit:* streetfighter2 was typing faster _and_ gave a better answer, lol


----------



## AsRock (Mar 31, 2011)

I use a few But like Outpost the most although mine has a firewall with it and that only allows what i want it to allow ( IP and port restricted + cookies java Active x and so forth ) and i serf safe anyways which just requires common sense..

Should of not said norton really as that was removed a week ago from another system and MSE seems much better.  Only tried it with it being free due to ISP.

I all so use aVast i just olike to change them around time to time. Thing about Outpost ( with the firewall ) it takes a hell long time to setup and the more you surf the more there is to do but not had a virus on any of our systems for years now. DHCP and DNS is disabled on all systems and without post it will request a DNS connection for every app that trys to send\receive.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 31, 2011)

MSE and Malwarebytes.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 31, 2011)

Kaspersky pure, with no scripts, adblock+ havent had a problem in years with this combo i forgot what popups and banners and ads were until i went to a freinds house and watched him on his computer, lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2011)

I've used none for quite a few years now. I periodically install a few like avast, malwarebytes and MSE. Every time I do I don't really find anything of note. What does show up is typically false positives in inactive files. I must say ad block is probably the biggest reason for this. Unfortunate that ad providers can't be trusted, let alone many sites at the top of search engine results.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes Adblock is probably the single reason I run across so few "ad virus" on the internet. Though some add them to pictures so it doesn't get rid of everything. Not to mention tracking cookies.



streetfighter 2 said:


> Isn't that ill-advised?  Assuming both the antiviruses are the active kind (the ones that constantly run in the background), they might conflict and cause problems.  Dunno though.



Yes but amazingly he does not have any problems doing it. I know its a no no but he always does things like that and defy all the normal "do nots" and never has a problem.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2011)

i use latest AVG but i check c: as exception since AVG show many false detect, and i use local antivirus PCMedia antivirus for local viruses


----------



## Altered (Mar 31, 2011)

ZoneAlarm for firewall, antivirus, and spyware
Windows firewall and Malwarebytes on occasional just to verify ZoneAlarm is doing its job. 
Working on several years now with no issues to date. 

MSE on all the spare machines I build or deal with unless otherwise noted by buyer.


----------



## specks (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Eset Nod32 Antivirus 4. I like it because it is light on system resources and i like the way it handles the nasties.


----------



## Maban (Apr 1, 2011)

AV-free since at least 2007.


----------



## Hms1193 (Apr 1, 2011)

Using Norton Antivirus 2011 here. Its light on resources and till now it has been running great..


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't believe no one mentioned Avira.  Yes, NIS is currently better but Avira was a pretty close second.

I'd like to know how many people use more than one AV product.  I use NIS, Avira, MSE and Malwarebytes on my 2 primary rigs and at least Avira and MSE on the crunchers.

I'm going a bit overboard with 4 but people should be running at least 2.


----------



## Gab (Apr 1, 2011)

Now MSE. All fine with it  =)


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 1, 2011)

NIS2011

works faultlessly for me, very snappy, effective and doesn't interfere with useless scans and updates when in full screen 3D mode. I'm not a heavy pr0n surfer if you get my drift. Well recommended.


----------



## Arogers10 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've never used any antivirus software and I've never had a virus on any of my computers


----------



## claylomax (Apr 1, 2011)

None.


----------



## Drone (Apr 1, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials - at work
None at home (Linux)


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 1, 2011)

Avast!
Malwarebytes
Spybot

haven't had a virus in years.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2011)

i use Kaspersky but i use the big version called KIS (Kaspersky Internet Security), but streetfighter 2 if u want it for free p.m. and i can give it to u, it's a CBE version but works on Windows 7 wonderfully and is only English and German Language in it ^^


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 1, 2011)

Kaspersky or Avira only.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Apr 1, 2011)

Using Kaspersky pure without updates, so it's free. It has really good predictive protection or whatever it's called. I haven't had any viruses or malware since.


----------



## Virus-j (Apr 1, 2011)

Im using :

AVG for the Laptop
Avast for Rig 2
AVG for My System 
Microsoft Security Essentials for the Home server.
MCafee for My Dads PC.

Dont seem to have Any Probs with any of those.
Hate norton Everytime i have used it the computer goes ultra slow. id rather have a Virus ; 0


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 1, 2011)

Using ZoneAlarm Suite, Superantispyware, and Malwarebytes on desktops.
MSE and Superantispyware on Laptop and netbooks.

VirusTotal when I wanna do a multi check.

Has stopped everything so far, with few(one or two) false positives over a period of a couple of years.


----------



## trickson (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW MSE is a big hit !


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 1, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Hate norton Everytime i have used it the computer goes ultra slow. id rather have a Virus ; 0



one of the most retarded comments i have ever seen


^ apart from my own, hey ho


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't use any.


----------



## trickson (Apr 1, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Virus-j View Post
> Hate norton Everytime i have used it the computer goes ultra slow. id rather have a Virus ; 0
> one of the most retarded comments i have ever seen
> ...



LOL ! 

I too hate Nortons as it is supper bloated and does make your computer run SLOW ! thing is there are far better AV programs ( MSE  for one ) . 
What finally made me happy is when Microsoft put out a FREE AV program , After all why should I have to pay cash EVERY single year for protection ? It is there software that people are screwing with ! You don't see this happening with a MAC system !


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 1, 2011)

trickson said:


> You don't see this happening with a MAC system !



Huh? Yes, you do, but it is just not as prolific.
I would just hazard a guess that there are more Windows users, than OSx ones.
Greater availability of targets.

New Mac Security News

Quote from the site:

"03.31.11"
 "The SecureMac team announced today that a new version of the BlackHole RAT 2.0 Trojan Horse for Mac OS X has been discovered. This new version should be not confused with an older variant from back in February already detected by SecureMac and other anti-malware software."

Macs are not immune.
Apple must know something or they would not go through all the trouble of coding this into their OS.

Quote from the Page:OS X Security

"Defense against viruses and other malware."

"With virtually no effort on your part, Mac OS X offers a multilayered system of defenses against viruses and other malicious applications, or malware. For example, it prevents hackers from harming your programs through a technique called “sandboxing” — restricting what actions programs can perform on your Mac, what files they can access, and what other programs they can launch. Other automatic security features include Library Randomization, which prevents malicious commands from finding their targets, and Execute Disable, which protects the memory in your Mac from attacks."

But, I love this quote:
"Mac OS X doesn’t get PC viruses. And its built-in defenses help keep you safe from other malware without the hassle of constant alerts and sweeps."

Yep, it gets MAC OS X viruses.


----------



## trickson (Apr 1, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Huh? Yes, you do, but it is just not as prolific.
> I would just hazard a guess that there are more Windows users, than OSx ones.
> Greater availability of targets.
> 
> ...



I did mean to say they are impervious to viruses but it is less common then you see with windows . I guess that is because more people use Microsoft than Mac . But still it has been a long time in the making for Microsoft to come out with a free version for the MILLIONS and MILLIONS of users . But till them AVG , Nortons , Macafee and others have enjoyed BILLIONS of dollars all on the backs of Microsoft users !


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 1, 2011)

trickson said:


> I did mean to say they are impervious to viruses but it is less common then you see with windows . I guess that is because more people use Microsoft than Mac . But still it has been a long time in the making for Microsoft to come out with a free version for the MILLIONS and MILLIONS of users . But till them AVG , Nortons , Macafee and others have enjoyed BILLIONS of dollars all on the backs of Microsoft users !



+1 agreed on the money.


----------



## Virus-j (Apr 1, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> one of the most retarded comments i have ever seen
> 
> 
> ^ apart from my own, hey ho





Thank you for those kind words.  Im not sure if you knew this but that was a joke.........


It is slow though, Not worth buying. Most places practically give it away now.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2011)

+1 for avast

it's great for parents because it doesn't ask "what to do?"


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 1, 2011)

id never use the freebies. iv gotten a virus from youtube once lol avg fail.


----------



## renq (Apr 1, 2011)

MSE


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 1, 2011)

All my systems have Norton Security Suite.. free with Comcast. But I also use Malwarebytes


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 1, 2011)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials - at work
> None at home (Linux)



Good remark 

However I use Windows beside Linux, both for gaming and because it is necessary for my studies once in a while (because of only a Windows-key for a student license for SPSS is available to me, and because the interoperabillity of OpenOffice and LibreOffice with MS Office fails sometimes).


----------



## Drone (Apr 1, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Good remark
> 
> However I use Windows beside Linux, both for gaming and because it is necessary for my studies once in a while (because of only a Windows-key for a student license for SPSS is available to me, and because the interoperabillity of OpenOffice and LibreOffice with MS Office fails sometimes).



Thanks 

At work I always have to fight a zoo of viruses on employees flash drives. Lol I would use Linux there too but I'd need windows aswel.

OpenOffice and LibreOffice are nice. Libre is better than Open. However I don't like that they take time to open a file. MS Word/Excel opens much faster. Because of this I use Gnumeric it opens sheets faster than Open/Libre


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm on month 7 of not using any anti-virus software. No problems to report, however I will be doing an O/S reinstall this weekend. Before I do that I'm going to install and run Avast to see if anything pops up.



Ran Malwarebytes, Avast and MSE this morning. No viruses at all. I'm surprised, I thought I'd at least have a one or two minor things.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 1, 2011)

Drone said:


> OpenOffice and LibreOffice are nice. Libre is better than Open. However I don't like that they take time to open a file. MS Word/Excel opens much faster. Because of this I use Gnumeric it opens sheets faster than Open/Libre



Well, Libre just forked from Open, so if there are differences they must be very minor. However I do appreciate the control+p screen of Libre, which is indeed better than the one of Open. 
And it's true that opening files takes a second or two more, especially with Libre.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 2, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> id never use the freebies. iv gotten a virus from youtube once lol avg fail.



Thats because AVG *IS* Fail, worst one out of all the free anti virus programs far as im concerned. 


CrackerJack said:


> All my systems have Norton Security Suite.. free with Comcast. But I also use Malwarebytes



:shadedshu But at least it was free  and Malwarebytes does a fantastic job i must say.
I just got a customers computer in the other day, has Norton up to date, scanned the drive with Avast and Malwarebytes, found 14 total viruses, what are you doing Nortons? realy?



erocker said:


> Ran Malwarebytes, Avast and MSE this morning. No viruses at all. I'm surprised, I thought I'd at least have a one or two minor things.



What firewall are you using?


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 4, 2011)

Was it Norton Antivirus? Isn't that what all the free Nortons are? Internet Security and 360 are different (and better imo).


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 7, 2011)

Recently published. Yes, it is designed for "marketing" one of the products, but the info is interesting and uptodate.

http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_od_feb2011.pdf


----------



## DaveK (Jun 7, 2011)

I use Avast, rarely need to run scans though.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 7, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Recently published. Yes, it is designed for "marketing" one of the products, but the info is interesting and uptodate.
> 
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_od_feb2011.pdf



Care to explain what do you mean by that? AV-Comparatives is independent and reliable tester.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jun 7, 2011)

Kaspersky Pure - 3 months and not a single problem (crossing fingers)


----------



## robal (Jun 7, 2011)

I've always used Avast, but switched to MSE.
Never looked back.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)

MSE + common sense


----------



## robal (Jun 7, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> +1 for avast
> 
> it's great for parents because it doesn't ask "what to do?"



The only correct answer to that is always:  "Reverse polarity!"

BTW: -1 for avast for terrible CPU usage especially in 'network shield'.  It can take you online gaming to hell...


----------



## silkstone (Jun 7, 2011)

I use KAV. The Vietnamese version can be a bit annoying with foreign messages, but it's fully functional and only costs $5. I can also switch the UI to English thru F12, i just wish i could change the right click menus options to English.

Oh, one of the other problems is that i have to disable web virus scanning or it sends my online games to lag hell :/


----------



## aharvey (Jun 7, 2011)

SuperAntiSpyware for me. Awesome program, and the website also has a version that will run live, without an installation, in case your malware likes to bitchslap  your .exe files.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 7, 2011)

robal said:


> The only correct answer to that is always:  "Reverse polarity!"
> 
> BTW: -1 for avast for terrible CPU usage especially in 'network shield'.  It can take you online gaming to hell...



Sorry but that's just BS. Network Shield hardly uses any CPU and especially not when gaming.
I'm gaming with it ever since avast! 4.1 many years ago and i haven't seen anything even virtually like this. Network SHield arrived with verion 4.5 i think but it has never conflicted with anything, especially not casuing high CPU usage with Network Shield. It's certainly something else in your case...


----------



## Xorgetra (Jun 7, 2011)

Nod 32 v4 64 Bit + Malwarebytes , perfect combo for a virus ! =)


----------



## erixx (Jun 7, 2011)

MSE also has no questions, W1zz.... Well on my side. If you suffer attacks it may have messages.... 

Before, I payed for Panda and it was good and resource friendly. More before in the nineties I bought Norton and ended hating it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> More before in the nineties I bought Norton and ended hating it.



Me too. I bought a legit copy that refused to activate. wasted a lot of money being put through their call center in india/pakistan and talking to some douche that didnt understand that i had a problem with activation and not an actual fault with the program itself.

made me download some sort of diagnostic tool to run and surprise surprise. it was green right across the board. It still couldnt activate my copy though. and as i had bought it from a local shop not far from me, i took it back and explained to them my situation and my dealings with customer support which fixed nothing. they straight up refused to take it back or give me a refund as the seal on the disk was broken.

Luckily i bought it for only £20 and not the usual £60 these people usually like to sell their crap for.

After that i never went back to them


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 7, 2011)

aharvey said:


> SuperAntiSpyware for me. Awesome program, and the website also has a version that will run live, without an installation, in case your malware likes to bitchslap  your .exe files.



You do realize that SuperAntiSpyware is not an full coverage A/V program and they even recommend you run an A/V program.

Is SUPERAntiSpyware an antivirus program?

Don't get me wrong, I use and think SuperAntispyware is great... But, I hope you do have a good A/V program you use to scan once in a blue moon.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 7, 2011)

MSE, its non invasive and gets the job done.. Scheduled to run at 5am daily and its done by the time I get up at 8am.


O and its free and made by the same people who make windows.. so I think they know their shit.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 7, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Care to explain what do you mean by that? AV-Comparatives is independent and reliable tester.



Care to explain why you got your nose bent out of shape from an innocent comment?  How about a difference response like: "Hey, great link! Useful info.  BTW I live just round the corner from those guys and from what I know they are legit!"

_Ali imate slab dan danes moj tovariš? Se vam zdi, mali košček agresivno. Ni všeč vaše običajne samokontrole_

PS. I went to Ljubljana for first time 10 days ago. BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY. I envy you


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 8, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Recently published. Yes, it is designed for "marketing" one of the products, but the info is interesting and uptodate.
> 
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_od_feb2011.pdf



Can't remember (and can't find) but maybe this was already linked to? (Comparisons are between security suites not just antivirus programs.)


----------



## D007 (Jun 8, 2011)

The combination of kaspersky + mbam ftw.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 8, 2011)

in office i use avg + local anti virus


----------

